# Growing Up!



## Frawsty (Sep 1, 2008)

I hear that eating all sorts of meats help you grow and gain weight, is it true?

:confused:


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2008)

The more you eat, the more you will grow and gain weight.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! I have never heard of such things Dene.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, your waist, heart problems, and risk of an early death will all grow!


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, it's the protein.

But if you eat too much, that's another issue. ;P


----------



## bearit (Sep 1, 2008)

it's sort of self explanatory that if you eat a lot you will grow and gain weight, but you if you push it to far you will probably end up expanding a lot more at the waist.


----------



## toast (Sep 1, 2008)

That video disturbs me, Kubismo. .__.


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 1, 2008)

WHY are you even asking such a question? Like... I can't help wondering what provoked a question like this.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 1, 2008)

I certainly wasn't expecting the quote to be by Tesla when I read it. 
And I was under the impression that you needed to eat meat in order to get all the different kinds of amino acids your body needs. Since animal and plant cells are kinda different.


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 1, 2008)

what was the point of this thing 
look it up yourself man


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2008)

Kubismo said:


> Meet your Meat - made by PETA, narrated by Alec Baldwin
> Warning: disturbing content.
> ------------ ------------ ------------ ------------ ------------ ------------
> "...
> ...



What a complete joke - if it wasn't for meat, humans wouldn't exist as we do today. I bet that Tesla person is a Creationist too though, so my argument wouldn't persuade her.


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 1, 2008)

nikola tesla is a he.


----------



## Escher (Sep 1, 2008)

Nikola Tesla was one of the greatest scientists of the late 19th, and early 20th century. he invented wireless transmission of electricity, and we would still be using dangerous DC electricity if it wasnt for him. Just go on his wikipedia. 
and why wouldn't humans exist as we do today? and why is that a moral argument?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> The more you eat, the more you will grow and gain weight.


I lost about 11 pounds since I changed my diet about a year ago. But the change was to eat considerably *more*.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 1, 2008)

More *what*?
I notice that I can lose weight if I eat more fiber. It keeps my metabolism going but since I'm not getting as many carbs I lose weight.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2008)

Roughly speaking more protein, good fats, fiber, fruits and vegetables. Almost no junk anymore. And drinks only green tea and water. Overall about 2500-3000 kcal per day, about 700-800 of those from nuts (I love them and add some to pretty much every meal). Shortly before the diet change there was a time when I used to eat a cheap frozen pizza for breakfast and then forgot to eat the rest of the day. Now I start the day with selfmade cereal, eat three good meals during the day, and finish the day with a smaller selfmade cereal. I did bring my morning/night cereals and some fruits/vegetables/nuts with me to Dutch Masters because I expected I wouldn't get much good food there.


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm waiting to see Stefan next year when he is the the German 'hulk', which he stated he may be: "don't be surprised if next time you see me I look like the incredible hulk" - something of that nature.


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > The more you eat, the more you will grow and gain weight.
> ...



I was referring to a population in general



Escher said:


> and why wouldn't humans exist as we do today? and why is that a moral argument?



How much do you know about evolution? It was when monkeys started eating meat that the brain started really changing. I don't know where morals come into it (?)


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I did bring my morning/night cereals and some fruits/vegetables/nuts with me to Dutch Masters because I expected I wouldn't get much good food there.


Hehe.  The Pochmann Cereal still isn't on your website


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 1, 2008)

joey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > I did bring my morning/night cereals and some fruits/vegetables/nuts with me to Dutch Masters because I expected I wouldn't get much good food there.
> ...



i knew i had to comment on the cereal, i just couldn't think what to say. remind us of the ingredients!


----------



## Erik (Sep 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I did bring my morning/night cereals and some fruits/vegetables/nuts with me to Dutch Masters because I expected I wouldn't get much good food there.



Yeah, I actually got some more liquid results than usual, especially after the dinner. I think it was because of the high fat percentage in the food and the low amount of fibers.
I should watch what out with what I eat at tournaments a bit better.. it's not the first time this happened. 
Way to go Stefan


----------



## alexc (Sep 1, 2008)

@Stefan

Mmmmm...that selfmade cereal sounds tasty.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 2, 2008)

There's a lot of talk about this selfmade cereal...I'm slightly worried xD Do tell, Stefan.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that marketing worked perfectly, I'll soon open the online shop.


----------



## Escher (Sep 2, 2008)

Well i dont see whats ridiculous about what Nikola Tesla said. its inarguable in environmental/ecological terms, although i accept morally etc its a moot point. Anyway, what i mean is i dont see the relevance of your reply 'if we didnt eat meat, humans wouldnt exist as we do today'. im just a little confused as to what you're getting at. do you mean that vegetarianism is stupid because if we had always been vegetarians then we would still be monkeys? That still doesnt really follow, as the idea behind vegetarianism is that given the opportunity, we should try to take the least environmentally/ecologically/morally damaging option, taking into account resources and obviously willpower. SO if i was starving, i would eat meat if it was the only available/best source of nutrition. however, seeing as i am in a position to have the option to not eat meat, i wont. 
p.s the China Study (google it) is an interesting read, with implications in the debate about nutrition in vegetarianism vs omnivorism.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't put up pictures Stefan!

Although the food is now famous, supposedly healthy and (maybe) yummy the pictures might ruin every chance of ever making money from the shop.

I always remembered these rules for "eating healthy":
1) Always start with breakfast to get the metabolism going
2) First piece of fruit 
3) Lunch
4) Second piece of fruit
5) Dinner
6) Nothing after 20:00
7) NOTHING after midnight

Fibers, 2 liters of fluids (prefferably very cold water), 200 grams of vegetables, 100 grams of meat and some form of carbs (pasta, potatos) should be considered "good"

(bad) fats, (to much) sugar and to much calories for your body-propertions and life style should always be avoided.

Meat (and eggs) contain lots of protein and are considered must-haves for building muscle/bulk. (anabol steroids seem to work almost as well, but have some nasty side effects. One of those being "inversed growth" of a certain body-part ) 


> food, moreover, taxes our digestive organs decidedly less, and, in making us more contented and sociable



This coming from Tesla surprised me as well. I only knew him for his physics achievements, not his biological and certainly not his sociological knowledge. I know meat is one of the hardest things for your digestive systems, but I wonder if there is any truth in the "more contended and sociable" nature of that statement. [sarcasm](Are meat-eaters really crule flesh divouring murderers and are vegetarians really happy-touchy-feelly-hippies?)[/sarcasm]


----------



## Lofty (Sep 2, 2008)

Idk I sit on my rear all day and eat junk food. I don't eat vegetables save for very rarely corn or potatoes and I am anorexicly thin... I love eating dead animals and fats 
And I think Tesla was quite mad if I remember correctly. So his physics achievements show undeniable he was brilliant but anything else said by him might be kinda off lol.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 2, 2008)

In response to the original post of the thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgqbCq_sxmo <-------- Look how small that guy is! (In comparison to what he should be for eating that much lol)


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2008)

Escher said:


> Anyway, what i mean is i dont see the relevance of your reply 'if we didnt eat meat, humans wouldnt exist as we do today'. im just a little confused as to what you're getting at. do you mean that vegetarianism is stupid because if we had always been vegetarians then we would still be monkeys?



In the evolution of monkeys to humans, the greatest developments were when monkeys were first forced to scavenge for meat. The protien had a huge influence in the development of the brain, expecially the frontal cortex.

I'm going by my (poor) memory here, but I think it went something like this: The Paranthropus were the superior monkey, bigger, stronger, and with an easy, and plentiful, food source (some vegetable of sorts). They dominated over the Australopithecines, who were forced to scavenge for meat. The meat had a huge influence on the development of the brain, and the Homo Habilis eventually came about. Habilis was very good with tools (rocks), and became very good at scavenging for meat. However the Paranthropus still dominated, until their food source ran out. Then they died (just like the Koala will eventually). The Homo genus evolved over time to what we are today.
The moral of the story? Without meat, we would have been dead meat (lol, pun intended!)

EDIT: I should explicitly say, this is just off my memory, many of the exact details may be wrong (which is why I tried to keep it as general as possible), however the main idea is still correct, as far as scientists are aware to date.


----------



## Escher (Sep 2, 2008)

fair enough. ill have a look on wikipedia too. anyway, the point of the rant was... that i was looking for an argument. there, i admit it! a breakthrough in forum conversation. im just a veggie, and i think Tesla was pretty cool. anyway... i managed to prove that vegetarianism doesnt make you more sociable . the argument is... although meat played a large part in our evolution, it isnt 'necessary' any more, as everything that we need is available in the carb sources we have, and nuts/fruits/vegetables/legumes etc. If and only if you can satisfy your nutritional needs with a vegetarian diet (variation etc), then should you become vegetarian. In the case that a varied vege diet is not available, for whatever reason (i.e economically), then its obviously morally acceptable to eat meat. Sorry, at any rate.


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2008)

How about this: Without eating meat there would be a massive over-population of chickens?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> How about this: Without eating meat there would be a massive over-population of chickens?



No. It's basic economics. There would be no more incentive for people to grow chickens. The chickens are too stupid to take care of themselves, so they would all starve to death.

On the other hand, the chickens maybe smarter than we expected, and they would raid stores and people's homes to get food. Then, the people would become extinct.

I don't have faith in evolution. It's just a theory. I'll believe it when I actually see it happening. I can't stand how "atheists" always come up with "religions." Like there are some many "atheists" who believe in "aliens" in the exact same way as religious people would believe in "God." 
You can't really argue again this because if you say you see evidence of evolution in people. I can argue that you are racist.  Always love these things with "moral" on your side.


----------



## Dene (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm 100% Christian, I do believe that aliens exist (in fact, there is already proof of bacteria having at some stage existed on Mars) and evolution is scientific fact, it isn't up for "belief".


----------



## alexc (Sep 3, 2008)

Frawsty said:


> I hear that eating all sorts of meats help you grow and gain weight, is it true?
> 
> :confused:



Generally, I think that's true. About a year ago I just started getting really hungry and started eating a lot. My appetite in the past few months has jumped up even more I think. And I think I grew about 3 inches this past year. My weight has gone up too, but not really rapidly at all. I've always been pretty skinny and it's probably just because I'm a 14 year old who plays sports and has high metabolism.  I eat pretty healthy most of the time, so I might gain more weight if I started eating more junk food. If you want to gain weight though, I think that exercising and building up muscle mass is a better way.


----------

